
Supporting MacOS Mojave’s Dark Mode on the Web - kevinchen
https://kevinchen.co/blog/support-macos-mojave-dark-mode-on-websites/
======
bluetidepro
Similar post/discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18298802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18298802)

